# Bridgeport Mill - $2500 (oakland, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 11, 2020)

Bridgeport Mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Selling my mill to make room for a new machine. Bridgeport series 2 variable speed with 1 1/2 HP...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## jlesser27 (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m going to check this out tomorrow. The guy seems good over text message. Is this a good deal, I’m new to machining and was looking at the PM-30MV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 12, 2020)

jlesser27 said:


> I’m going to check this out tomorrow. The guy seems good over text message. Is this a good deal, I’m new to machining and was looking at the PM-30MV.



Yes, $2500 for a vari-drive BP is a good deal. From the ad, it would seem that he is being pretty straight-up.


----------



## jlesser27 (Jul 12, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Yes, $2500 for a vari-drive BP is a good deal. From the ad, it would seem that he is being pretty straight-up.



This site really has a way of helping me spend money. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 12, 2020)

jlesser27 said:


> This site really has a way of helping me spend money. Lol



Always happy to help.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 12, 2020)

jlesser27 said:


> This site really has a way of helping me spend money. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just one of the many services we provide!   Looks like he's flexible on the price.  Doesn't show the vise--could be a good or not-so-good import vise.  Nice that it has power feed and DRO.  I'd want to know how the head was rebuilt and by whom--precision spindle rebuilding is not trivial.  Here's a really good video from Robin Renzetti on how to do it correctly.





Welcome!
Evan


----------



## erikmannie (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow, it has a DRO, x-axis power feed and may include collets!


----------



## jlesser27 (Jul 12, 2020)

erikmannie said:


> Wow, it has a DRO, x-axis power feed and may include collets!



Yeah that’s what I said. I have been following your lathe story. I’m also in the Bay Area if you ever want to talk shop or war stories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah, I know, it’s my 3 cents again. Why is the seller calling it a series II and not a series I??? And it does not have an original BP base! That alone would send me away. The person hangs the micrometers on peg board. Looks more like $1000-$1200 to me. If you are in the Bay Area there are many BP’s/fish in the sea. Be patient your turn will come.


----------



## erikmannie (Jul 12, 2020)

My two cents worth is that I would buy a new PM machine with a factory DRO.


----------

